# Deep crankbait/plastic tail



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Thie is a new style deep crankbait that I'm working with and so far they look pretty good in the water. The tails are just remelted plastics poured in a homemade POP mold, don't really want to get in the pouring business. The same tail I also use on a few swimbaits.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice How did you pour the plaster of paris mold. Is there a slit or do you just pour it on one side and put the other on top while it is still hot, or is it just a single mold. Those lures still look great. Nice job


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

It is a two piece mold, but made so the plastic could be forced in with a dowel, a poor man's injection system.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice, I like them both. I took a peek at your photobucket page and really admire your color schemes, especially the choices of color combinations. Very nice work.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are sharp. I especially like the top one and I sometimes think that the addition of a tail might trigger more strikes for certain species.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Whittler those look great! I like the tails on those. On the deep crank what kind of action does it give the bait?

John


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys.

The action with or without the tail feels almost the same but the visual effect of the tail is pretty dramatic. I have used the plastic tails on smaller baits, 1 1/2", and they work great, but the tails are a real pain to pour.


----------

